# He waited for me for two months!!



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

A couple months ago, I stopped in a Petco after a bad day at work to browse and take my mind off my day. I spotted a stunning DSHMPK shoved behind rows and rows of bettas and fell in love with him, but I talked myself out of getting him and left him behind. 


























When I returned to the Petco today (killing time waiting for a friend so we could go to dinner), I wasn't even looking for him. How on earth could such a beautiful fish still be in the store? So I was glancing through their stock, admiring some of their beauties, when a familiar little face was suddenly peering at me through a cup once again shoved to the back. I couldn't believe it! He had marbled a little bit, but it was HIM! The fish I had forced myself to leave behind two months ago! he danced for me and I took him up to the register. Obviously I am meant to have this fish. And he has waited two long months for me to come and take him home!









"Remember me?"








"Did you come to take me home at last?"








Dat marbling, tho... can't wait to see him color up even more!








The cashier was NOT gentle with his cup and even shoved him in a bag! Poor baby was so stressed when we got to the car, I sat in the parking lot for fifteen minutes just to make sure he was alright. But he's a tough lil dude.
































When we JUST got home. He looks darker because of the poor lighting in my room lol.








Pardon the clutter haha








Not terrible. I was expecting it to be worse, honestly. Looks like about a 1.5 ppm to me.

More pics to come later when he is settled. Petco did not have ANY tanks in stock larger than those horrific betta keepers. I will be going to Petsmart Thursday and purchasing him a new 2.5 gallon, but until then, he is in a half gallon QT I had sitting around.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Cutie! Glad you were able to rescue him! Seeing more DSHMPKs around my local pet stores. Although HMPKs don't seem to be all that popular in pet stores for some reason.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

wow what a story! you were meant to have him, that's for sure!


----------



## cerebrobot (Jun 10, 2014)

he is sooo cute!! I love his face! I always wanted a plakat! he is adorable


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

what a beautiful fish!


----------



## OSD (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Aw thanks guys! I have to come up with a really special name for him. He's a very special fish~


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

eternidad means eternity in spanish. he waiting an eternity.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

salvato is saved in italian.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

and last but not least, tiempo is time in spanish.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

What a cute little guy 
It really is supprising that he was still there after 2 months, but I guess that means it was deffinitly meant to be. I love the flesh colored part of his mouth, I cant wait to see how he turns out.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

What a sweetie! He looks awfully big, too, compared to his sticker--looks pretty healthy for a pet store fish. Felix was just a runty little thing when I got him.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Kiseki means miracle in Japanese 
Two of my bettas have Japanese names, Sekihan and Kaosu, so I am partial to Japanese names. But my CT male is Spike, because he looks like a Spike and needed a manly name to make up for his gentle, un-aggressive personality. LOL


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I had a boy who waited that long for me too. I knew it was meant to be when he was still there after months.

He is gorgeous and I'm glad you were able to get him.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm so thrilled to have him. I couldn't get this fish out of my mind, and now I know why! I can't wait to set up a 2.5 gallon and get him settled for good! Although he seems to enjoy his temporary .5 gallon much more than that cup he's been in for the past few months!

I'll share more pictures when he's better settled. He's had a stressful day~


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Waiting to see how he turns out!


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

he is so gorgeous! so glad you got to take him home after so long! it makes me want to ask "which betta has been here the longest?" and get that one, the next time i get one.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

hey. Hows the cutie butt doing!?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Who's ready for a picture update? ^_^

My little man has settled into his temporary home, although I'm sure he'll be even happier once he gets his 2.5 gallon. I couldn't resist getting out the mirror and seeing if he might flare those gorgeous fins for me, and I wasn't disappointed! Such a beautiful fish... how could I have left him in that store two months ago? At least he's home now~


















































Sorry for the crappy quality, my phone's camera isn't great in lower light!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

what a perfect boy!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

InStitches said:


> what a perfect boy!


Aww thank you! He's stolen my heart for sure~


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Alright, I can't resist giving another update now that my little no-name has his 2.5 gallon! It's not done, but I couldn't resist putting some river rocks and some decor I had lying around in there and filling it for him. He LOVES all the space! He's gonna be taken out of it eventually when I rescape and plant it, but for now, he can enjoy his bachelor pad~









"Mom, there's so much space!"








"Oooh, what's this thing?"








"Neat, and something else over here!"








"Hi mom!!"








Much like Sheldon (Big Bang Theory), this has become his "spot". hahaha


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

haha, he's so cute!!!


----------



## chrischanq (Jun 10, 2014)

He is ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

can't get enough. what a beautiful fish. hope there's no fish-nappers in town.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

Seki said:


> Alright, I can't resist giving another update now that my little no-name has his 2.5 gallon! It's not done, but I couldn't resist putting some river rocks and some decor I had lying around in there and filling it for him. He LOVES all the space! He's gonna be taken out of it eventually when I rescape and plant it, but for now, he can enjoy his bachelor pad~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love tbbt! you should name him sheldon!


----------



## Animalactivist12 (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful story and great fish!


----------



## bunnysaur (Oct 8, 2013)

what a little cutie! and how special of a story, he must really have liked you


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Aw, thanks guys! I've got to learn to go with my gut about these things! I could have been enjoying him for two more months if I would have listened to my first instinct to get him hahaha!

charliegill110 - Ahhh that's PERFECT!! I hereby christen my little man SHELDON! He'll forever hold his own special "spot" in my heart~ <3

Anybody have any guesses as to what his color might be called? I've never seen a flesh-colored betta like this before... he's kind of between a tan and a very pale orange...  Also, he definitely looks like a dragonscale to me, but his dragonscales are... marbling? Is that even possible? Does it mean he's not a dragonscale? lilnaugrim, I need your color identification skills!!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

He is so cute and I'm super glad that you got him but Y U NO GET HIM 2 MONTHS AGO?!?!?! I mean, you have one more tank... Right?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay, last ones, I promise! But I caught some good shots of him in full flare and I had to share! -proud mama moment-


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

BlueLacee said:


> He is so cute and I'm super glad that you got him but Y U NO GET HIM 2 MONTHS AGO?!?!?! I mean, you have one more tank... Right?


lol I should have gotten him, although at the time, no, I didn't have another tank sitting around. I didn't even have THIS tank sitting around, I spent about $30 to get him up and running when all was said and done. I don't regret a penny of it, but my money is pretty tight... and when I don't have it, I literally don't have it. At the time when I first saw Sheldon, I had just had to have my brakes redone. Money was sooooo tight. But I've gotten a raise since then and I'm in a slightly better situation now, so I could afford him. ^_^


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

Seki said:


> Aw, thanks guys! I've got to learn to go with my gut about these things! I could have been enjoying him for two more months if I would have listened to my first instinct to get him hahaha!
> 
> charliegill110 - Ahhh that's PERFECT!! I hereby christen my little man SHELDON! He'll forever hold his own special "spot" in my heart~ <3
> 
> Anybody have any guesses as to what his color might be called? I've never seen a flesh-colored betta like this before... he's kind of between a tan and a very pale orange...  Also, he definitely looks like a dragonscale to me, but his dragonscales are... marbling? Is that even possible? Does it mean he's not a dragonscale? lilnaugrim, I need your color identification skills!!


aw so cool!! he even looks like a sheldon!


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

He is so handsome! And so lucky he found you! I feel bad he was on the selves for so long, but it's good you got him instead of a child who was just looking for "a pet"


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww lol thanks guys~ If I ever get around to getting things organized, I might end up breeding him. I would have to find a nice female on AquaBid, though.


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

Hmm maybe a white, or marble female to try and keep the marbling genes (lol marbling?)


----------

